# ScoTTish February meet



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

OK, so who is up for a wee meet on.........
When: SUNDAY 4th FEBRUARY
Where: ABERDEEN
Doing: Meet, drive, go someplace, meal

As usual, I'll keep this post up to date 

If this is your first meet ...................... you'll meet fantastic people and have a brill day .............. if you've been before ............. you can't keep away 

I'll start the list off then:
Hev  
phope 8) 
KammyTT  
Homie  
Matthew  (Aberdeen Audi Customer Services Manager)
Jim  (Aberdeen Audi Aftersales Team)
Jac-in-a-Box  
VeeDubDan :?: 
ChriSThree :?:

Right....details!

*Plan A - Good weather!*

Meet up at Duthie Park, Aberdeen for around 11.30am...nice and central, and good for drivers coming from South

Then head across to Raemoir House Hotel for *1.30pm*, near Banchory for some food, and hopefully some good opportunities for photos



















Example of menus here, with reasonable prices... http://www.raemoir.com/cuisine.html

Plenty country roads to have a blast around on with good photo opportunities, and if good weather, perhaps even take a spin around the Cairn O'Mount road, which will take us eventually to the A90, ideal for heading back north and south

*Plan B - crap weather!*

Meet up at Duthie Park, Aberdeen for around 11.30am...nice and central, and good for drivers coming from South

If weather (snow, etc) prevents travel out to Raemoir, then I can get secure car parking for 10-12 cars on Albyn Place, and we can head over to The Albyn bar and restaurant in town for lunch http://www.thealbyn.com/

Road trip round Cairn O'Mount would have to wait for another day!

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I guess I could make an appearance 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well that is awfully kind of you! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A bit far for us to day in a day and I'm working Saturday and Monday :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thats a definate for me and the other half!!! where are we gonna be driving to? and eating?


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like an ideal opportunity, right on my doorstep


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Kammy ~  
Homie ~ 



KammyTT said:


> thats a definate for me and the other half!!! where are we gonna be driving to? and eating?


ahhhh - that is top secret :wink: ................. well until I do a rekkie first! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Not sure we can make this one Hev but will check :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Not sure we can make this one Hev but will check :-*


  - fingers crossed!

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

lookin forward to this one on my home turf so i have the advantage mwa ha ha ha ha :twisted:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so hev you got any more details? xx


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> so hev you got any more details? xx


Gimme a chance ................. :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:roll: :wink:


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Phope, if I pop along and say hi, do you promise to at least try and keep up :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ChriSThree said:


> Hey Phope, if I pop along and say hi, do you promise to at least try and keep up :lol: :wink:


How can he keep up if YOU are behind TT's? :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

Hev said:


> ChriSThree said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Phope, if I pop along and say hi, do you promise to at least try and keep up :lol: :wink:
> ...


Heeehe, I'll not post some of the comments he made after the last time we met on the road then


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ChriSThree said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ChriSThree said:
> ...


Go on...... we won't tell!.........quick, while he's not looking :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

Hev said:


> ChriSThree said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Heh, let's just say he needs a remap. Or the golf when it arrives.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what kind of place would everyone like to eat in? 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

ChriSThree said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ChriSThree said:
> ...


No...I need bigger balls to keep with you round the corners...

I remember thinking "oh f*ck" as you passed me up to the flyover turn-off :lol:


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

Would be good to catch up. I've got a little bit more power these days.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ChriSThree said:


> Would be good to catch up.


You said it :twisted: :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

Hev said:


> ChriSThree said:
> 
> 
> > Would be good to catch up.
> ...


Lol, I'll keep the boost levels down. I can play fair. Then again, I haven't thoroughly creamed a TT for a few weeks now. If I'm behind, it's so you can see me laughing at you in your rear view mirrow  :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ChriSThree said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ChriSThree said:
> ...


Nobody likes a show-off    

Hev x


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

Awww, you'll love me when you meet me.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i cant wait! so am i getting a go in the BORING s3 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

Noob victimisation!!!!

You're more than welcome to jump in for a spin. We'll see if you think it's boring after that 

Hev's not allowed though, too mean!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

aww poor hev, :lol:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Would love to come but unfortuntly the TT is now gone [smiley=bigcry.gif] and I will be trying to fit a kitchen that weekend....

Wish me luck!!!

Pete


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would love to come but unfortuntly the TT is now gone [smiley=bigcry.gif] and I will be trying to fit a kitchen that weekend....
> 
> ...


 Good luck Pete :wink: ( heard a blonde's got your old motor now)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ChriSThree said:


> *Noob victimisation!!!!*
> You're more than welcome to jump in for a spin. We'll see if you think it's boring after that
> 
> *Hev's not allowed though, too mean!*


That's discrimination!!! One rule for the boys and one for the girls <hmph!!!>










Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would love to come but unfortuntly the TT is now gone [smiley=bigcry.gif] and I will be trying to fit a kitchen that weekend....
> 
> ...


The kitchen can wait Pete.......... :wink:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

you got any plans yet hev? :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> you got any plans yet hev? :roll:


Of course ............. but there is still time :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what sort of place does everyone want to eat in? i can help sort things out if you want hev. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> what sort of place does everyone want to eat in? i can help sort things out if you want hev. :wink:


It's in hand :wink: 

BTW, what the hell are you doing posting on the forum at 4.35am!!! 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

was working nightshift so i just got home


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Hev

Can you add me and Jim to the list.

Will bring a couple of motors along for the trip 

Matthew


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AberdeenAudi said:


> Hi Hev
> 
> Can you add me and Jim to the list.
> 
> ...


RS4 pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease! :wink:

Added 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This is racism keeping the English away by picking dates I can't get to ,wheres that phone number??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> This is racism keeping the English away by picking dates I can't get to ,wheres that phone number??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pull a sickie! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > This is racism keeping the English away by picking dates I can't get to ,wheres that phone number??? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Bu***r already phoned up 15000 times never thought of that :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I thought you said you could feel 'Man-Flu' coming on 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> I thought you said you could feel 'Man-Flu' coming on
> 
> Hev x


Not again , I've only just got over it ,had it for 3 weeks :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Na, don't worry.......starts on the 3rd and finishes on the 5th :wink:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so any details yet hev? not long now :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Kammy,

where do you want to go eat?

I was thinking somewhere out the Banchory or Alford roads

If the weather was bad, then somewhere in town instead

What do you think?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sounds good, mu missus comes from banchory and says theres not alot of nice places to eat their. ive been told the snow is away to hit big time over the next couple of weeks :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> sounds good, mu missus comes from banchory and says theres not alot of nice places to eat their. ive been told the snow is away to hit big time over the next couple of weeks :?


Don't worry about the snow........ plan A, plan B and plan C are in the pipeline 

Lets just say, Aberdeen Audi will feature in the itinerary, a play on some roads and good food!

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> OK, so who is up for a wee meet on.........
> When: SUNDAY 4th FEBRUARY
> Where: ABERDEEN
> Doing: Meet, drive, go someplace, meal
> ...


Hev can we get the finance guy there too? I'll bring my cheque book!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

where are we all meeting up at?

we all have to go down union street ( like princess street) sgould be a laugh :lol:

we could head out the ellon road and go to the cock and bull. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> where are we all meeting up at?
> 
> we all have to go down union street ( like princess street) sgould be a laugh :lol:
> 
> we could head out the ellon road and go to the cock and bull. :wink:


How does Duthie Park grab you? Between 11.30am and 12?

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

February has always proved a jinxed month for meets in the past...puncture in 05' duff battery in '06 - third time lucky? We'll give it a go 

Especially as Kammy is going to buy me a bag of nuts :wink:

D and J xx


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> February has always proved a jinxed month for meets in the past...puncture in 05' duff battery in '06 - third time lucky? We'll give it a go
> 
> Especially as Kammy is going to buy me a bag of nuts :wink:
> 
> D and J xx


Yaaaaaay!!!

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

right, I have a place to eat sorted (I think) for Plan A (good weather) and a place to eat in city centre with free secure parking for umpteen cars for Plan B (crap weather)

Details tomorrow...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> right, I have a place to eat sorted (I think) for Plan A (good weather) and a place to eat in city centre with free secure parking for umpteen cars for Plan B (crap weather)
> 
> Details tomorrow...


Thank you Deputy Rep! 

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Hev said:


> Thank you Deputy Rep!
> 
> Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Deputy Rep!
> ...


I'll send you a copy of the job description if you like! :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ooooh hev sounds a bit :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> ooooh hev sounds a bit :roll:


 :wink:

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Right....details!

*Plan A - Good weather!*

Meet up at Duthie Park, Aberdeen for around 11am...nice and central, and good for drivers coming from South

Head across to Aberdeen Audi- Hev will have a better idea of what is planned here

Then head across to Raemoir House Hotel for *1.30pm*, near Banchory for some food, and hopefully some good opportunities for photos



















Example of menus here, with reasonable prices... http://www.raemoir.com/cuisine.html

Plenty country roads to have a blast around on with good photo opportunities, and if good weather, perhaps even take a spin around the Cairn O'Mount road, which will take us eventually to the A90, ideal for heading back north and south

*Plan B - crap weather!*

Meet up at Duthie Park, Aberdeen for around 11am...nice and central, and good for drivers coming from South

Head across to Aberdeen Audi- Hev will have a better idea of what is planned here

If weather (snow, etc) prevents travel out to Raemoir, then I can get secure car parking for 10-12 cars on Albyn Place, and we can head over to The Albyn bar and restaurant in town for lunch http://www.thealbyn.com/

Road trip round Cairn O'Mount would have to wait for another day!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sounds great to me. well done hev :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i would have thought simpsons as plan b would have been better as it has a bigger carpark. :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i would have thought simpsons as plan b would have been better as it has a bigger carpark. :roll:


you've not seen my secure office car park then :lol:

I reckon 20 spaces at the front, with over 40 at the back...plan B parking isn't an issue 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ok phope you get that one. whats happening at audi then hev?


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Firstly my vote goes for Cairn O'Mount. A superb piece of road. I recently organised a 'drive evening' for the service team and took an S6, TT 3.2, TT 2.0T, Q7, S4 and an allroad on a route that involved the Cairn O'Mount and everyone enjoyed that stretch.

Secondly and regarding the visit to Aberdeen Audi. Really, this is up to you and I can make this as much or as little as what you would like. I can open the workshop and let you have a look in there if that would be of interest.

If anyone has any thoughts then let me know and I'll structure things around what you would like to do as opposed to what I think you would like to do.

Regards

Matthew


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

can i get my valance fitted tomorow, thurdsday? i sm getting away from work at half 3, cheers


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Fancy a Scottish event thread going OT!

4pm? PM me to confirm.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

AberdeenAudi said:


> Fancy a Scottish event thread going OT!
> 
> 4pm? PM me to confirm.


 dont understand that ?? :?


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> AberdeenAudi said:
> 
> 
> > Fancy a Scottish event thread going OT!
> ...


Just joking about a Scottish Event thread going off topic - extremely rare :roll: 

See you on 4th if not before.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AberdeenAudi said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > AberdeenAudi said:
> ...


 :lol: - hey Kammy, it is usually me who gets the blame for dragging these threads off-topic...........feel free to have a go  ............. afterall, we are only at page 8 (at least 20 pages behind at the moment!

Suppose I should really put my deputy's hard work on the first page 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> AberdeenAudi said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Even Aberdeen Audi know we take things OT - what planet does Kammy sleep on? :wink: Can't believe you have let this one have so few pages though Hev!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > AberdeenAudi said:
> ...


Just goes to prove it is not just me! 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

since im so clued up, i think i should become the aberdeen rep, what do you think hev.... :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> since im so clued up, i think i should become the aberdeen rep, what do you think hev.... :lol:


I've already got a deputy up there  - it's hard enough keeping tabs on him! 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

who is it? phope perhaps?????


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<la la la la la la la> :roll:

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Hev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > since im so clued up, i think i should become the aberdeen rep, what do you think hev.... :lol:
> ...


    :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

phope said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


<cough> :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Bad cough and twitch you've got there Darling!  

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hrmmmm


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Slight change of plans peeps :?

Due to circumstances, we are gonna have to give Aberdeen Audi a miss this time round............. just posponing our visit for a short time 

So, change of timing, aim for Duthie Park at 11.30am 

See ya there 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Slight change of plans peeps :?
> 
> Due to circumstances, we are gonna have to give Aberdeen Audi a miss this time round............. just posponing our visit for a short time
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I've completely missed this thread!! :roll: Might be able to come along but not sure what other plans I have for Sunday at the mo!


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all

Sincere apologies on my part for the cancellation due to personal circumstances.

I am still aiming to be at the event in Easter and hope to bring a topless model with me 

Again, apologies on my part and enjoy the Cairn O'Mount road - for those who haven't driven it before enjoy 

Matthew


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so is everyone looking forward to sunday? is everyone still going? oh and matt my clutch pedal is still squeeking m8 :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh.................. it's this Sunday!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

yup, sure is Sunday

Up to 10 places booked at Raemoir House Hotel for lunch - have to be there for 1.30pm...or else 

Forecast is showery :roll:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1000

but still plenty fine weather to do a recce around the Cairn o' Mount road :lol: 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

remember i am taking the girlfriend along so thats another person for the list.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

so am I


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

phope said:


> so am I


worth buying a hat?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

only if it's cold and you're a baldie


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

phope said:


> only if it's cold and you're a baldie


bitch!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > only if it's cold and you're a baldie
> ...


now, now children!

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

OMFG - Peter stop now before you get sucked into Smillie'atitus!

lol :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> OMFG - Peter stop now before you get sucked into Smillie'atitus!
> 
> lol :wink:


Smillie's rule!

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what sort of menu will we have?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

paper?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.raemoir.com/cuisine.html


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John C said:


> paper?


JC!!!! :-* Shocking!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so who is definatly coming tomorrow?

lets have ya


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I'll be there!  I take it we're meeting in the lower car park of Duthie Park?!

Be gentle it's my first time!!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

its my first time too, im a bit aprehensive :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I promise I'll be gentle 8)

See ya all soon!

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> I promise I'll be gentle 8)
> 
> See ya all soon!
> 
> Hev x


    That will be a first :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Really good day out...good laugh, good food, and a good drive over the Cairn O'Mount 

More pics to come, I'm sure...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

A great day out, im really glad we went. great meal..........great drive and a great laugh. thanks guys 8)


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I had a really good time too....and we all learned what "snippets" are!!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't worry about me I've had a great day at work ,only half an hour to go


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

It was good to put faces and real names to user names. Was lunch good ? pity I wad other commitments  Hopefully wont be too long before the next chance we get to meet up.

I am off to trawl through the 12 pages that is the Easter meet thread


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Great day out!  

Fab to meet the other Northerners. Hope you all got back to Eberdein safely. It was nice and sunny when we got home!! :?

Hev - Are the pics any good (other than the ones of my dash board....)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well guys, I have to say............... it was brill 

I have to say tho, Kammy....... you are as much of a Muppet in real life as you are on here :lol: :wink: .............. "I thought you were bringing your girlfriend?" :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

PR ~ Mr PR did better than I did!

Pics..............

Now what do we do?









Is it time to go yet?









Bum shot!









A filthy car in a clean car!









THere is always one who parks the wrong way round!









I can see you!









Kammy has had HevNav lessons!









Who is that behind me?









A fine crew









Gold at the end of the rainbow? Nah, TT's!









On the move again!









Have you ANY idea how cold it is???









You lot pick your times to have a perv at a TT!









And we're off!









Nice of that car to pull over  









Somewhere over the rainbow..........









How dare you overtake me!!!









A cheesy grin  









Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like something was missing :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like something was missing :wink:


What could that be? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like something was missing :wink:
> ...


Iron filings :lol: :lol:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

my god hev had her roof down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

some great great picks hev, what do you mean a muppet :lol:  , my car was weally waeally clean, dont you think.


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

She wasn't the only one!

Bloody baltic though!!!


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

Hee hee, I think I just about caught the tail end of you guys...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ChriSThree said:


> Hee hee, I think I just about caught the tail end of you guys...


you did - slow-coach! 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

330 bhp :roll: :lol:


----------

